# Welche Softshell oder Winterjacken zum Biken, oder doch ein Dirtlej?



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,

der Herbst steht vor der Tür und der Winter folgt....

Ich selbst bin bisher immer die Kombination aus Funktionsunterwäsche, 2 Trikots, Armlinge, Halstuch etc. im Winter gefahren, hat immer gut funktioniert.

Eine reine Bike Jacke für den Herbst/Winter wäre aber auch ganz cool, was fahrt ihr so (Marke/Modell)? Dachte eigentlich an ne stylische Softshelljacke, welche natürlich speziell fürs Biken zugeschnitten ist.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal sammeln, die Auswahl ist enorm, der Markt zu groß um alles selbst zu checken.

Grüße


----------



## Sven12345 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab ne Softshell von Pearl Izumi.
die hat hauptsächlich vorne winddichtes Softshell,
am Rücken und hinten an den Armen dagegen,
ist Fleece Material.

Die Jacke hält warm, und man schwitzt nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Softshelljacken von Vaude sind bezahlbar, hochwertig, umweltfreundlich und halten warm. zB in Kombination mit einem leichten Thermo-Baselayer.


----------



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2018)

Vaude habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber eigentlich besitzen die Vaude Jacken keinen "bike" spezifischen "Schnitt"....


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Vaude habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber eigentlich besitzen die Vaude Jacken keinen "bike" spezifischen "Schnitt"....



Was verstehst du denn darunter? Außer einem verlängerten Rücken und verlängerten Ärmeln??


----------



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Jacke sollte im Wind nicht an allen Ecken und Kanten flattern, oder eine bergab Bremse darstellen


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Die Jacke sollte im Wind nicht an allen Ecken und Kanten flattern, oder eine bergab Bremse darstellen



Das stimmt, die Vaude sind etwas weiter.
Unter meine muss halt noch der Rückenpanzer drunter, da bin ich um ein bißchen Bewegungsfreiheit nicht unglücklich.

Für Rennrad und Cross Country hab ich eine leichtere Softshell von Löffler, die würde ich aber nicht noch mal kaufen (Nähte lösen sich auf und sowas).

Meine Freundin hat eine Softshell von pearl izumi, die ist auch sehr hochwertig und deutlich figurbetonter geschnitten als meine Vaude.

Wenn du was engeres willst: Nimm was aus der Rennrad Kollektion.


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2018)

Gore Thermo Windstopper flattert nicht, geht gut von -10 bis +10.


----------



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die hat meine Freundin und ist sehr zufrieden. Optisch aber recht schlicht und etwas "langweilig", ich mag es gerne flippiger, es gab mal eine orange/blaue Endura Jacke, leider nicht mehr im Programm...


----------



## Mr-Green (24. Oktober 2018)

Erima Softshell Jacken,meine Freundin und ich haben jeder eine.Bezahlbar,praktisch.


----------



## Baitman (24. Oktober 2018)

Also die Vaude Posta hat nen schmalen, engen Schnitt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2018)

Eine weitere Frage wäre, Softshelljacke, oder doch hochwertige "Regenjacke", die Hersteller propagieren bei beiden Arten von Jacken dass diese sowohl/als auch im Winter getragen werden können, da in der Regel wind- und wasserdicht...

Puh schwierig...


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage wäre, Softshelljacke, oder doch hochwertige "Regenjacke", die Hersteller propagieren bei beiden Arten von Jacken dass diese sowohl/als auch im Winter getragen werden können, da in der Regel wind- und wasserdicht...
> 
> Puh schwierig...



Die Regenjacke kann noch so hochwertig sein - sie wird nie so atmungsaktiv sein wie eine Softshell.

Umgekehrt ist es mit Wind- und Wasserdichtigkeit.


----------



## Mr-Green (24. Oktober 2018)

Das ist leider wirklich so.Bei Schuhen genauso,wasserdicht ist nur ein Gummistiefel,der Rest ist wasserfest....


----------



## Pilatus (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe eine Softshell von Vaude, Aber die hab ich eigentlich nie an. Die ist mir zu warm. Ich fahre hauptsächlich mit einer Windjacke von Vaude (Windproof 70). Der Wärmeschutz wird darunter mit Trikots und Unterwäsche geregelt. Wenns kälter wird kommt dann noch eine kurze Softshellhose über die tights und wenn es dann richtig kalt wird (unter 0°) kommt irgendwann die Softshell mit fast nichts drunter.


----------



## shiba (24. Oktober 2018)

Gefütterte Hardshell von Gore, damit hab ich auch schon mal eine 2-stündige Tour bei -13° gemacht


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Das ist leider wirklich so.Bei Schuhen genauso,wasserdicht ist nur ein Gummistiefel,der Rest ist wasserfest....



Ich hab eine richtig hochwertige, superleichte 3-Lagen-Jacke von Ziener. Trotzdem schwitzt man da drin deutlich mehr als in meinen Softshell-Jacken.

Das Teil mit dem besten Mikroklima in meinem Schrank ist übrigens ein relativ dickes Thermotrikot von pearl izumi - das ist wirklich sehr angenehm in Kombination mit einem langen, normalen Baselayer ohne Thermo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wer von euch fährt mit einem Dirtlej Dirtsuit??


----------



## Shonzo (25. Oktober 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt mit einem Dirtlej Dirtsuit??



Die Idee ist nett aber mit 320 Eur für meinen Geschmack zu teuer. Das bezahlst nicht mal für zwei hochwertige Vaude Teile.


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist doch immer was beim TE "Herbst" & "Winter" ist. Erst mit einer Aussage dazu kann man auch bessere Tipps geben.

Hier in SH bedeutet "Herbst" normalerweise (von diesem Jahr mal abgesehen) 10° & kälter. Fieser Wind. Dazu Regen. Von Landregen bis Monsunartig. Also Nasskalt. Da fühlen sich die 10°C dann auch mal an wie 5.

Da biste dann am schauen ob du überhaupt los fährst. Ein Regenloch nutzen kannst oder es einfach nur trocken und windig ist. Entsprechend haben sich da bei uns von anfangs 1 Softshell inzwischen 4 verschiedene angesammelt dazu diverse Regenklamotten von klein und immer dabei bis Wassersäule 30.000 etc.

"Winter" ist dann halt 5°C bis -15°C (tagsüber). Praktisch kaum bis garkein Schnee. Windstill bis eisiger Wind. Graupelschauer. Schneeschauer, was dann aber selten liegen bleibt. Entsprechend oft Glatteis bzw. Blitzeis.

Auch hier wieder überlegen ob man fährt und so weiter.

DIE eine Jacke für das alles gibt's nicht. Ausser du zwiebelst mit 5 Lagen rum.
Bei trockener Kälte würde ich hier oben deswegen nie mit Regenjacke rumeiern. Da ist bei uns zwingend Windstopper als oberste Lage Plicht. Wie du den gestaltest hängt von deinem persönlichen Empfinden ab.
Von Windjäckchen über Baselayer und Trikot, Baselayer und windstopper Thermotrikot. Baselayer und gefütterte oder ungefütterte Softshell. Hängt von deinem persönlichen Empfinden und Umweltbedingungen ab.  Daher ist es halt auch so schwer Empfehlungen zu geben.

Beispiel, neulich durch die Stadt paar Besorgungen gemacht. Kurzarm Windstopper Trikot mit dünnem Sommerbaselayer und kurzer Bib angehabt. 8°C aber Sonne. Frisch aber da ich immer zügig unterwegs bin ging es gut.
Fahre ich bei selben Temperaturen länger mit dem RR oder CC kommt schon mein wärmeres Baselayer in kurz oder lang + rundum winddichtes aber ungefüttertes Gabba Langarm zum Einsatz. Dazu Herbstbib + Beinlinge.

Am Wochenende sollen es auf meiner Frühstücksrunde dann 3-4°C schon nur noch sein dazu mäßiger Wind. Da sind dann schon Winterbib. Schuhüberzieher. Thermo Winterbaselayer und meine ganz dünn gefüttertes Wintertrikot mit vorne Windstopper angesagt. Darüber irgend ne Weste aber nur wegen der Sichtbarkeit. Ganz in schwarz ist hier nicht so ratsam.


----------



## aspeiron (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab ne Pearl Izumi Selcet Escape, also die eher günstige Softshell. Hält auch mal ein paar Tropfen ab. Da ich ne Frostbeule bin trage ich die bereits um die 10° mit kurzen Shirt drunter. Tour gestern bei ca 6-8° durch den feuchten Wald mit X-Bionic Langarmshirt war top. Wenns kalt wird kommt noch ein dünnes Fleece Shirt drunter, also alles um 0°, das funktioniert bei mir bis ca. -10°.


----------



## Shonzo (28. Oktober 2018)

Was tragt ihr so?

Ab 10°C und drunter Vaude Moab Softshell Jacke (gerade im Angebot https://www.bike24.de/p1240229.html?q=Vaude Moab) oder Platzangst Crossflex Jacke. 80% winddicht (leicht kühlender Effekt).
Darunter Craft Active Comfort Baselayer und Kurz- oder Langarmshirt. Wenns kälter wird alternativ ein Thermo-Laufshirt oder dünne Fleece-Jacke (z.B.  https://www.kleiderkabine.de/detail/index/sArticle/9475) über dem Shirt.


----------



## Sansibar73 (28. Oktober 2018)

Von Vaude die Sesvenna Primaloft, wobei sie nur dünn gefüttert ist. Liegt eng an und hält warm, funktioniert super vom Schnitt. Alternativ die Race Face Agent Softshell, die hält auch mal nen kleinen Schauer ab.


----------



## decay (28. Oktober 2018)

@Sansibar73 Die Agent Jacke würd ich mir sparen, ist ausserdem keine wirkliche Softshell, eher ne stretchige Hardshell. Kann man gut fahren, man schwitzt nicht brutal, für das Geld ok, meine war nach wenig Nutzung delaminiert, habe ich mir umtauschen lassen.


----------



## Sansibar73 (28. Oktober 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @Sansibar73 Die Agent Jacke würd ich mir sparen, ist ausserdem keine wirkliche Softshell, eher ne stretchige Hardshell. Kann man gut fahren, man schwitzt nicht brutal, für das Geld ok, meine war nach wenig Nutzung delaminiert, habe ich mir umtauschen lassen.


Ja, stimmt - formal wohl doch keine Softshell. Das mit dem Delaminieren ist ja ka... Umtausch war aber problemlos?


----------



## decay (28. Oktober 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt - formal wohl doch keine Softshell. Das mit dem Delaminieren ist ja ka... Umtausch war aber problemlos?



Ja, hab Geld wiederbekommen und mir eine Gore Hardshell gekauft, hatte die Schnauze voll und einfach die beste gekauft zum fairen Kurs 

Wenn kein Regen ist fahr ich ne billige Fox Diffuse, kein magisches Supermaterial, aber geht richtig gut bis 5C runter.


----------



## diodato (28. Oktober 2018)

Fürs Rennrad im Winter Castelli Alpha RoS, Mtb Vaude Moap. In Kombination mit leichten Trikot und Baselayer keine Probleme. Eher sind es bei mir die Füße bei Flatpedals. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (28. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Softshelljacken von Vaude sind bezahlbar, hochwertig, umweltfreundlich und halten warm. zB in Kombination mit einem leichten Thermo-Baselayer.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab die hier und bin damit zufrieden. Unter 0° fahre ich allerdings dann eine GORE Winterjacke (seit ca. 20 Jahren, unkaputtbar).


----------



## tebis (28. Oktober 2018)

Gore Modell Tool seit einigen Jahre. Benutze ich so ab 8° mit einem leichten Kurzarmhemd von Odlo. Wenn's kälter wird tausche ich das dünne Hemd gegen eine Thermoversion mit langen Armen, auch von Odlo. Die Kombination reicht bis -5° für 2-3h. Wenn's kälter wird, kommt noch eine Schicht dazu oder oben drüber.

Habe jetzt noch eine VauDe Kuro II zum Schnäppchenpreis geschossen. Habe sie jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß
tebis

Edit:
Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ausprobiert bei 6°. Mit einfachem Kurzarm-Funktionshemd sehr angenehem zu tragen.


----------



## Vogelsito (28. Oktober 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Softshell von Pearl Izumi.
> die hat hauptsächlich vorne winddichtes Softshell,
> am Rücken und hinten an den Armen dagegen,
> ist Fleece Material.
> ...



Dito. Je nach den Schichten drunter kann man die gut von + 10 bis knapp unter Null tragen.


----------



## Sven12345 (29. Oktober 2018)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Dito. Je nach den Schichten drunter kann man die gut von + 10 bis knapp unter Null tragen.



Naja, ehrlich gesagt trage ich die Jacke auch bis -5...8°C
Zumindest auf meinem 25 Minuten langen Arbeitsweg.

Bis runter zu ca. +5°C geht gut ein Langarm-Shirt mit Fleece-Weste drüber.
Wobei die Weste relativ winddicht ist. 

Für alles, was kälter ist, kommt dann die Pearl Izumi Jacke zum Einsatz.
Mit dickem, bis sehr dickem Langsarm-Shirt geht die ziemlich gut. 
Solange es trocken ist, natürlich...

Was ich mir nur NIE WIEDER kaufen würde,
ist eine Jacke, die ringsum aus Windstopper-Softshell besteht. 
Ich schwitze recht stark, und eine ringsum winddichte Jacke 
führt nach spätestens 2 Stunden dazu, dass es aus allen Nähten trieft. 
Da ist das luftdurchlässige Fleece am Rücken der Pearl Izumi Jacke wirklich Gold wert.


----------



## michlbike (29. Oktober 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt mit einem Dirtlej Dirtsuit??


Ich war gestern eine Runde (2 Stunden) bei 4 Grad und Regen mit dem Dirtsuit Classic (der giftgrüne) unterwegs. Drunter nur ein langes Funktionsshirt. Dazu Beinlinge und Wasserdichte Sealskinz Socken ... das war sowas von geil ... vollkommen einsauen, ausziehen ... blitzeblank, trocken und warm ...


----------



## Rost77 (29. Oktober 2018)

Gore "Tool".
Meine erste Marken-Softshell. War ein Augenöffner. Winddicht und zum hochfahren reicht im Winter in Südwestdeutschland bei ca. 0-10 Grad ein langes Funktionsshirt darunter. Die Jacke fühlt sich super atmungsaktiv an. Ob das Material den Schweiß wirklich durchlässt oder das angerauhte Innenmaterial das teilweise einfach nur aufsaugt ist mir egal. Das Körperklima/gefühl ist einfach gut.
Würde also zum Winterbiken eine solche Kombi aus (langem) Funktionsshirt und innen angerauhter Softshell empfehlen.

Hardshells sind für mich (beim Biken) ein Graus und trage ich nur wenn sein muss (Regen).


----------



## morhedin (29. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wenn du was engeres willst: Nimm was aus der Rennrad Kollektion.



Die Idee hatte ich auch einmal...meist nicht robust genug, ein Sturz oder an einem Ast hängen bleiben = Loch etc.


----------



## Florent29 (29. Oktober 2018)

morhedin schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch einmal...meist nicht robust genug, ein Sturz oder an einem Ast hängen bleiben = Loch etc.



Meiner Erfahrung nach unterscheidet sich das Zeug nur hinsichtlich der Passform, nicht hinsichtlich des Materials.


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Oktober 2018)

Für den Winter benutze ich diese:
https://www.vaude.com/de-CH/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Minaki-Jacket-II?number=406744595200

Hochgradig zufrieden damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (29. Oktober 2018)

Das geht günstiger: https://www.decathlon.de/p/bergstei...u-anisgrun/_/R-p-133065?mc=8363309&Ntt=hybrid


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Oktober 2018)

Günstiger schon, jedoch nicht gleich umweltfreundlich:

Vaude:
Mit unserem Green Shape-Label bieten wir Dir funktionelle, umweltfreundliche Produkte aus nachhaltigen Materialien. Bei der Herstellung achten wir auf faire Arbeitsbedingungen in der gesamten Lieferkette. Unsere Kriterien zur Beurteilung sind streng und transparent. Sie werden laufend überprüft und umfassen den gesamten Lebenszyklus des Produkts – vom Design über die Produktion bis hin zu Pflege, Reparatur und Verwertung. Mehr über Green Shape erfahren.


----------



## Shonzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das geht günstiger: https://www.decathlon.de/p/bergstei...u-anisgrun/_/R-p-133065?mc=8363309&Ntt=hybrid



Es ist ein Unterschied ob die Arbeiter fair behandelt und bezahlt werden und die Jacke möglichst umweltfreundlich hergestellt wird oder ob sich zwei Näherinnen für einen Hungerlohn ein Bett teilen müssen und der Hersteller einen feuchten auf Mutter Erde lässt. Das Problem haben aber fast alle in dieser Branche.
Aber so ein vorgewärmtes Bett kann ja auch was schönes sein wenn man von der Schicht inkl. Überstünden nach Hause kommt, nicht wahr?

Geht trotzdem noch günstiger:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DNFZBCN/?smid=AYNKXH11CUD5O&th=1&psc=1

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wen oder was er unterstützt.


----------



## hometrainer (29. Oktober 2018)

Vaude Steglio softshell ,gibts zur zeit um 90 anstatt 170 euro beim bike discount.
Gore phantom softshell ist auch top.
Mfg


----------



## Marcman80 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich schwöre bereits seit Jahren und bei all meinen Outdoor-Klamotten überwiegend auf Vaude (auch aus ökologischen Aspekten!):

*Vaude Sardona Jacket (Softshell)*: Relativ leicht und dünn, aber Windproof 80. Eng anliegend und kompakt verpackter. Immer im Rucksack.
*Vaude Pizol Jacket (Softshell)*: Ein wenig dicker, Windproof 80. Etwas weiter, als die Sardona.
*Vaude Qimsa Jacket (Softshell):* Dick, warm und wasserabweisend. Meine erste Wahl bei kalten Wetter. (habe auch die Hose dazu)
*Vaude Marzell Jacket (Hardshell)*: stark Wasserabweisend (zumindest noch nie Wasser durchgekommen). Keine echte Bike-Jacke, aber meine erste Wahl bei übelstem Wetter. Habe ich auch bei Hochalpinen Bergtouren an. Verhältnismäßig weit geschnitten. Aber in der Regel trägt man hier auch noch ´ne Softshell drunter.
*Vaude Tiak Jacket und Tiak Shorts*: Regenklamotten, die klein verpackt immer im Rucksack sind. Die Jacke kann auch gut als Windjacke auf der Abfahrt nach schweißtreibendem Aufstieg genutzt werden. Für eine Regenjacke wohl verhältnismäßig atmungsaktiv; dennoch wird es mit der Zeit schwitzig drin.

Die Jacken wähle ich je nach Wetter in Kombination im Zwiebelprinzip zueinander und ggf. mit einem warmen Baselayer oder einen Craft Funktionspulli . Für jedes Wetter habe ich die passende Kombi. Und wenn ich mich mal verschätzt habe, es kälter wird oder anfängt zu regnen: Im Rucksack habe ich dann als Backup immer noch die Sardona und die Tiak. Damit komme ich sehr gut über Herbst und Winter.


----------



## TOSTO (30. Oktober 2018)

https://www.dahlie.com/en/jacket-legend-3.0/332678.html?dwvar_332678_color=24650&cgid=15520

Für mich die perfekte Jacke zum Biken in der kalten Jahreszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (30. Oktober 2018)

TOSTO schrieb:


> https://www.dahlie.com/en/jacket-legend-3.0/332678.html?dwvar_332678_color=24650&cgid=15520
> 
> Für mich die perfekte Jacke zum Biken in der kalten Jahreszeit.


Ein Schnäppchen


----------



## dakannzdemasehn (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab diese hier:https://www.outdoor-magazin.com/jacken/test-adidas-terrex-windstopper.369086.3.htm
Ist ne klasse Jacke aber nur ab ca. 0 Grad. Ich überlege auch gerade welche Jacke ich mir zulege, brauche was für Schmuddelwetter zum Endurofahren. Hab mir die Jacken und Hosen von Endura mal angesehen, aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht daran, daß die Sachen innen trocken bleiben. Hab auch die ganze Zeit mit Billigjacken gezwiebelt, aber ich fühl mich nicht so wohl, wenn ich so viel Zeugs anhabe. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den MT500 Klamotten?


----------



## Pottler85 (31. Oktober 2018)

Von Gonso die BOG kann ich empfehlen, bin heute morgen bei 0° und einer leichten Goretex Weste drunter zur Arbeite geradelt. Das war fast schon zu warm dann


----------



## Powermaniaxx (5. November 2018)

Habe mir die Molon Labe Fribus geholt und bin bisher ganz zufrieden. Vorne einen guten Windstopper, mit atmungsaktiven Rückenteil für 130 Euro. Kann man im T-Shirt locker bis 13 Grad fahren. Bei 5 Grad vor paar Tagen hat es aber auch gut gepasst mit Funktionhemd und langen Trikot.


----------



## Baitman (6. November 2018)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Günstiger schon, jedoch nicht gleich umweltfreundlich:
> 
> Vaude:
> Mit unserem Green Shape-Label bieten wir Dir funktionelle, umweltfreundliche Produkte aus nachhaltigen Materialien. Bei der Herstellung achten wir auf faire Arbeitsbedingungen in der gesamten Lieferkette. Unsere Kriterien zur Beurteilung sind streng und transparent. Sie werden laufend überprüft und umfassen den gesamten Lebenszyklus des Produkts – vom Design über die Produktion bis hin zu Pflege, Reparatur und Verwertung. Mehr über Green Shape erfahren.





codeworkx schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob die Arbeiter fair behandelt und bezahlt werden und die Jacke möglichst umweltfreundlich hergestellt wird oder ob sich zwei Näherinnen für einen Hungerlohn ein Bett teilen müssen und der Hersteller einen feuchten auf Mutter Erde lässt. Das Problem haben aber fast alle in dieser Branche.
> Aber so ein vorgewärmtes Bett kann ja auch was schönes sein wenn man von der Schicht inkl. Überstünden nach Hause kommt, nicht wahr?
> 
> Geht trotzdem noch günstiger:
> ...



Bin mir darüber vollkommen bewusst. Vaude gestaltet die Herstellung der Produkte einigermaßen transparent. 
Bei decathlon sind da weniger Informationen zu finden. Das Unterscheidet decathlon aber nicht von nahezu allen anderen Sportbekleidungsherstellern. Günstige Preise bedeuten nicht zwangsläufig das geschilderte Szenario und umgekehrt ebenso: Ein teurer Preis schützt nicht vor einer solchen Ausbeutung. Decathlon kann einfach günstiger anbieten weil das Geschäftsmodell ein anderes ist, siehe Bike-Diretversender...


----------



## Lefty88 (28. November 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt mit einem Dirtlej Dirtsuit??



Sonst noch wer? Ich komme von der Idee des rundum Sorglos Pakets eines DD einfach nicht weg....

Zumal man drunter ebenfalls Thermo ziehen kann...


----------



## --- (28. November 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Zumal man drunter ebenfalls Thermo ziehen kann...


Weißt du eigentlich wie dir dann darunter die Soße zusammen läuft? Du schwitzt dann wie eine Sau und spätestens ab da wirds zapfig. Die Sache mit den Thermoklamotten geht auf diese Weise nach hinten los. Es seidenn du bist extrem passiv und kommst erst gar nicht ins Schwitzen. "Rundum sorglos" gibt es nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer? Ich komme von der Idee des rundum Sorglos Pakets eines DD einfach nicht weg....


Versuch macht kluch 
Bei deinen Rädern geizt du doch auch nicht.

P.S.: Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt trage ich i. d. R. ein Nalini Ematite (fleeceartig) und ein langes Funktionsunterhemd. Dazu ggf. noch eine Windweste und das war's (oben herum). Bei -2 °C und weniger dann Softshell + Trikot + Funktionsunterhemd.


----------



## timmeygasmus (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Dirtsuit (die Black Edition, gibts glaube ich aber nicht mehr) sowie eine Gore Power Trail Thermo. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, die Gore im Wald anzuziehen....
Temperatur geht im Dirtsuit definitiv bis unter 0°C mit entsprechender Unterwäsche (mir reicht Bib + Thermolongsleeve, ich bin was Kälte angeht aber auch relativ unempfindlich). Atmungsaktivität ist bei der Gore gefühlt besser, das ist mir dann aber im Zweifelsfall weniger wichtig als auf das Windelgefühl zu verzichten. Ich finde den Dirtsuit wirklich gut und denke dass das Teil dem "Ideal" für biken unter widrigen Bedingungen schon sehr nahe kommt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ich war gestern eine Runde (2 Stunden) bei 4 Grad und Regen mit dem Dirtsuit Classic (der giftgrüne) unterwegs. Drunter nur ein langes Funktionsshirt. Dazu Beinlinge und Wasserdichte Sealskinz Socken ... das war sowas von geil ... vollkommen einsauen, ausziehen ... blitzeblank, trocken und warm ...


Hi, ich poste einfach hier auch nochmal rein. Den Text habe ich in einem anderen Faden auch reingeschrieben. Gibt's hier mehr als die eine Erfahrung? 



Tach zusammen,


ich habe meiner besseren Hälfte den neuen Core Anzug geschenkt. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt klagte sie über einen nassen Hintern. Es hat zwar geregnet aber nicht geschüttet. Von unten kamen ein paar Pfützen aber hielt sich auch in Grenzen. An die Leute, die das Ding regelmäßig nutzen: sind die Anzüge richtig richtig dicht und der Anzug nur defekt oder kommt irgendwann was durch, zb durch die künstlich erhöhte Wassersäule wenn man sich auf den Sattel setzt.

Danke, schöne Feiertage allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (23. Dezember 2018)

Das hatte ich noch nie ... und ich lasse mit dem Anzug keine Pfütze aus ...


----------



## Florian (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab auch den dirtsuit Black und hab durchaus öfter schon nach der Matschtour den Schlauch genommen und erst Ross dann Reiter aus nächster Nähe komplett abgespritzt. Es gibt ein paar Stellen, auf die man dabei nicht im falschen Winkel den Schlauch richten sollte, (am Rücken von schräg unten) aber ansonsten ist das Ding dicht!


----------

